
Venture Capital Firms Allowed to Live - wheels
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703298004574457173273034720.html
======
hristov
Wow, it looks like the annoying over-the-top-irony style of writing of blogs
and slashdot articles is creeping into respectable newspapers. This is bad
news.

I can't wait till the WSJ starts talking about pots and kettles.

